# Mosquito Control



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Andy; do I presume 172? :}


----------



## pilotandy72 (Dec 29, 2005)

Maybe when I was a student!!  You?


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Sadly no longer current however; SEL, Inst,Comm.
many loooooooooong days in a 172 :}:}:} plus several other types


----------



## pilotandy72 (Dec 29, 2005)

Thats cool....well Im in a C130 these days....You have any info for me as per my question? So you are in NJ? What part? Im up there alot!!!


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Sorry not info on the subject of Mosquitos. Unless they are twin engine plywood ROFLOL
I am in Northwest Jersey. Easy to find:
40 mins nw of KMMU, 20 mins South of K12N. :}:}
Since u r in a Herky bird means you are military, Thanks for what you are doing really. My oldest son just retired from Navy as Chief, 24 yrs active. Middle Son Ex Marine, son in law retired Navy Chief I am USAF. :}
Town is Netcong, look on sectional find Lake Hopatcong which you probably already know, if inbound from MMU look to southwest side of Lake and you can find Netcong, Stanhope.
12N is a great airport :}:} Andover-Aeroflex flew out of there for many many years, sadly your 130 wont fit :{:{ 2000 ft of superexcitement on a good day:} just think Nimitz class but landlocked LOL LOL yep lakes on both ends of runway.:yes: 
Have you tried to "Google" your question?If you are ever up this way for an RON or extended ground stop
man holler. email me [email protected] I will give direct contact info
Jack


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

i bought a skeetervac a couple of years ago. one of their earlier models, propane. 

it seemed to work well the first season. 

second season it wouldn't ignite. not sure why. i took it all apart, cleaned the carbon build up. cleaned the spark, tested it to see nice spark. turned on gas to make sure i could smell it.. put it all together again.. won't start.

seems many people on the net have this issue. i need to call manufacturer soon to see if they have a solution..

in hindsight... i WOULD NOT BUT a skeetervac. it is too costly for initial purchase, and costly to run over one summer. you need two or three replacement traps & scent. and 2 tanks of gas. think how much that is per summer.. 

i wonder if fogging your backyard with liquid mosquito fog would be cheaper? maybe buy it from ebay?

Knucklez


----------



## Peter93 (Aug 21, 2021)

Now a days mosquito are very hard to control and its very annoying in the summer and i would suggest you to use the best mosquito trap to kill the mosquitoes permanently. Learn more about mosquito trap working condition guide and how to choose the right device and more at hkbytes


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

13 year old thread.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

I believe you will find that the propane ones do not work that well. Best is to scour the property for standing water, and remove. I use large fans moving lots air.

When I was a child in Stoughton Wisconsin they had a truck that came buy every so often and sprayed the neighborhood. Of course that is prohibited by all that is EPA


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Oso954 said:


> 13 year old thread.


And SPAM also


----------

